# Any more info on the PVR 522



## Lord Legend (Feb 13, 2003)

Is there any more info on the PVR 522?

Any kind of release date?

I originally heard it would be for sale sometime in June but there hasn't been much to convince me that will happen. 

So anybody in the know, a little help here please.

Thanks
LL


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I seriously doubt we will see this released in June. We would have heard something about it by now.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Have we gotten any news at all about this ? I'm holding off making any PVR purchase until this comes out...


----------



## guywall (Jan 8, 2003)

I'm waiting as well. If I don't hear something about this unit soon, though, I may be picking up the 721....


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

You should read of the problems reported on the 721 that people are having lately before getting one. There are pixellation problems on one of the two tuners on this receiver.


----------



## Big Bob (May 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Jacob S _
> *You should read of the problems reported on the 721 that people are having lately before getting one. There are pixellation problems on one of the two tuners on this receiver. *


Not everyone is having this problem. The poor people that are affected are very vocal about it though. The people that are happy with their units don't say so very often so it seems that everyone is having troubles. But many, perhaps most, are fine.


----------



## MAllen (Dec 3, 2002)

I have two 721's, one for 11 months and the 2nd for about 3 weeks. I could not be happier with both units. I talked to Mark at DishDepot (where I got both of my 721's) about the 522 and he said maybe late summer, BUT it was his understanding that the 1st 522 units were going to be for lease customers (Dish home plan). He said the units (522's) were nice but in his opinion the 721 was better, better program guide (which I personally LOVE). He had a comment that I am not quite clear on about the 522 with two outputs on two TV's both Tuners are NOT available to record (i.e. two different TV could not watch shows AND record a different program than what is active).


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I wonder if it is linked to certain regions to where the problems are happening.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I'm happy with my 721. :righton:


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

Mine works fine , although over the last year it has gone through some little problems and the software updates have take care of those. I just wish they would come on with the new L113 update.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

OK, maybe I should ask this, has anyone experienced the problems again after getting their 721 replaced?


----------

